# Attracting a girlfriend.



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi folks

I have made it my goal to attract a girlfriend. I have written down exactly what I expect her to be like on a small bit of paper. I keep it in my wallet and look at it to remind myself that this girl is already on her way.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's good that you're doing that, but make sure you aren't too picky about what she's like. You could be throwing away the chance to be happy with someone who doesn't necessarily meet all of those expectations but has a lot to offer anyway.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I often do think I would be flexible but I would like to remain focused on finding what I have in mind. I do take on board what you are saying Elizabeth and thankyou. 

I haven't got a clear picture of what she looks like in my head, I do see a different lady in my mind when I visiualise. I believe a thought is in your mind because you're supposed to have whatever you're thinking about. I firmly believe a girlfriend is coming, the thing I have to figure out is what steps I need to take to make her manifest.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Sometimes its the unexpected personality's you click with


----------



## Tom1210 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hope you find that someone special


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe happiness attracts ladies. I sing to myself a little tune "happy happy happy", "smile smile smile". I feel a real happy sensation come through me when I do.

Stopped using dating sites as all they did was get to me, they never worked. I think I'd do a better job by meeting someone in person that way they can see how I truly am.

Need to get out of the habit of calling them "woman" as that is disrespectful. I shall call them ladies or girlfriends. I prefer lady myself as that is how I like to think of a female, she is a lady.


----------

